# Should I get a Wii?



## etexas

I am thinking about a game console, it has been a long time for me! There was a thread not long ago about consoles but mine is more specific, my wife and I are looking for more to do together, we both love to travel, but, obviously we cannot always travel, when we are home, megan and I both love our home, we enjoy being in our home, so I was reading about Wii, it seems to be easy to use and the console is popular with women and men. Just wondered what the PB folk thoght. Pax.


----------



## BobVigneault

Caution about the Wii:

YouTube - Want to Get Away


----------



## Gryphonette

This PB folk would love one but hasn't been able to find one to buy. Nintendo vastly underestimated the demand for them and hasn't been able to get production ramped up in time to get 'em in the stores - or online - in time for Christmas.

Mind, if you're willing to pay a whole lot more than the sticker price you can get one off eBay.

But I'm not, being the cheapskate I am. ;^)


----------



## etexas

Thank you Bob,, now that I stand warned of the cons, let us return to pros!


----------



## BobVigneault

I called Toys R Us yesterday looking for Optimus Prime and they don't have it but the lady said, "You don't want a Wii do you, I've got 6 of those right now." It all depends whats on the truck when it comes in. I'm still looking for Optimus Prime.


----------



## Gryphonette

Arrggghhh!!!


----------



## Barnpreacher

BobVigneault said:


> Caution about the Wii:
> 
> YouTube - Want to Get Away



 That commercial gave me quite a chuckle when I saw it the other day for the first time. Most of those "Want to get away" Southwest commercials are pretty funny.


----------



## VictorBravo

Do you really pronounce these things "WEEE"?

I heard a grown man in an electronic store the other day say "I wanna weee." I couldn't help thinking that he was a bit old for that kind of talk.


----------



## Davidius

BobVigneault said:


> Caution about the Wii:
> 
> YouTube - Want to Get Away


----------



## Calvibaptist

BobVigneault said:


> Caution about the Wii:
> 
> YouTube - Want to Get Away



Actually, Bob, if you look closely, they are playing with a Woo, not a Wii. The Woo is more popular in charismatic circles, but is tied to uncontrollable muscle spasm and general stupidity, as you see in the commercial.


----------



## Amazing Grace

etexas said:


> I am thinking about a game console, it has been a long time for me! There was a thread not long ago about consoles but mine is more specific, my wife and I are looking for more to do together, we both love to travel, but, obviously we cannot always travel, when we are home, megan and I both love our home, we enjoy being in our home, so I was reading about Wii, it seems to be easy to use and the console is popular with women and men. Just wondered what the PB folk thoght. Pax.



Yes. It is fantastic. I love to bowl on it. It is amazing how you actually bowl...


----------



## Calvibaptist

Amazing Grace said:


> Yes. It is fantastic. I love to bowl on it. It is amazing how you actually bowl...



A group of us play golf on it just about every weekend over at a friend's house. We love it.


----------



## tdowns

*You Can Get One.....*

If you do the work, I was scrambling, to get one for my son and daughter (and me), and my mom finally found one, go to two or three game stores in your area, tell them you are serious, and please call and you'll be there in 10 min....that's what my mom did, and she got one...they are still coming off the trucks, you just have to be there at the right time.

My friend has one, and he def. says, more than systems of the past, it is good family time.

I'm looking forward to it. I can't wait till my son sees it, and I tell him Santa brought it....Just kidding.....lol


----------



## Calvibaptist

You could also get on on Ebay. Some people on their sell them new (still in the box and wrapped).


----------



## Davidius

Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.


----------



## Calvibaptist

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.



So, do people like you never do anything like enjoy a sport, listen to a non-religious symphony, or do anything else not *directly* related to God? Do you ever read the newspaper? Do you ever go to a non-God website? Do you ever go on vacation? Ever been to a non-God store for non-God related items that are not necessities?

If so, you should stop because those things are a waste of time, i.e. not religious.


----------



## Amazing Grace

Calvibaptist said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do people like you never do anything like enjoy a sport, listen to a non-religious symphony, or do anything else not *directly* related to God? Do you ever read the newspaper? Do you ever go to a non-God website? Do you ever go on vacation? Ever been to a non-God store for non-God related items that are not necessities?
> 
> If so, you should stop because those things are a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
Click to expand...


I think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Davidius

Calvibaptist said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do people like you never do anything like enjoy a sport, listen to a non-religious symphony, or do anything else not *directly* related to God? Do you ever read the newspaper? Do you ever go to a non-God website? Do you ever go on vacation? Ever been to a non-God store for non-God related items that are not necessities?
> 
> If so, you should stop because those things are a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
Click to expand...




Amazing Grace said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do people like you never do anything like enjoy a sport, listen to a non-religious symphony, or do anything else not *directly* related to God? Do you ever read the newspaper? Do you ever go to a non-God website? Do you ever go on vacation? Ever been to a non-God store for non-God related items that are not necessities?
> 
> If so, you should stop because those things are a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic.
Click to expand...


Yes, I was being sarcastic. 

Jacob always says something sarcastic about theonomy. I like to be sarcastic about legalism and silly conceptions of Christian piety.


----------



## Calvibaptist

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do people like you never do anything like enjoy a sport, listen to a non-religious symphony, or do anything else not *directly* related to God? Do you ever read the newspaper? Do you ever go to a non-God website? Do you ever go on vacation? Ever been to a non-God store for non-God related items that are not necessities?
> 
> If so, you should stop because those things are a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, do people like you never do anything like enjoy a sport, listen to a non-religious symphony, or do anything else not *directly* related to God? Do you ever read the newspaper? Do you ever go to a non-God website? Do you ever go on vacation? Ever been to a non-God store for non-God related items that are not necessities?
> 
> If so, you should stop because those things are a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was being sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I was being sarcastic.
> 
> Jacob always says something sarcastic about theonomy. I like to be sarcastic about legalism and silly conceptions of Christian piety.
Click to expand...


Oh. Sorry. Missed the sarcasm and had a gut reaction.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Calvibaptist said:


> Oh. Sorry. Missed the sarcasm and had a gut reaction.



Douglas,

Don't feel too badly. I wasn't sure myself if it was sarcasm or  My initial reaction was, "Oh boy, here we go again.  Grab some  and pull up a chair."


----------



## Davidius

Barnpreacher said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Sorry. Missed the sarcasm and had a gut reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas,
> 
> Don't feel too badly. I wasn't sure myself if it was sarcasm or  My initial reaction was, "Oh boy, here we go again.  Grab some  and pull up a chair."
Click to expand...


Sheesh! I thought you all would have had a little more faith in me!


----------



## Barnpreacher

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Sheesh! I thought you all would have had a little more faith in me!



David,

I must confess I did a serious double take when I read your post. I didn't think it sounded like something you would say out of seriousness, but I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## BJClark

I've not had any problems locating a Wii, but they are not in my budget right now...

Gryphonette, Have you also checked the used game stores like Game Stop, they sell them too..


----------



## Calvibaptist

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Sorry. Missed the sarcasm and had a gut reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas,
> 
> Don't feel too badly. I wasn't sure myself if it was sarcasm or  My initial reaction was, "Oh boy, here we go again.  Grab some  and pull up a chair."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheesh! I thought you all would have had a little more faith in me!
Click to expand...


I repent in dust-cloth and ashes! I heap coals of fire on my head! I promise never to doubt you again, oh great one! And, next time, before I react, I will first ask:


----------



## Gryphonette

Oh yes, we have one we shop at regularly. 

OTOH, it wouldn't hurt to take another run past there. As y'all have noted, the situation is doubtless fluid, and subject to change on a moment's notice.


----------



## Richard King

eTexas,

Won't you be busy reading a Kindle so much that you won't be able to...
Wii ?


----------



## Davidius

Barnpreacher said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh! I thought you all would have had a little more faith in me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David,
> 
> I must confess I did a serious double take when I read your post. I didn't think it sounded like something you would say out of seriousness, but I wasn't 100% sure.
Click to expand...




Calvibaptist said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas,
> 
> Don't feel too badly. I wasn't sure myself if it was sarcasm or  My initial reaction was, "Oh boy, here we go again.  Grab some  and pull up a chair."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh! I thought you all would have had a little more faith in me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repent in dust-cloth and ashes! I heap coals of fire on my head! I promise never to doubt you again, oh great one! And, next time, before I react, I will first ask:
Click to expand...


----------



## etexas

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.


What is a "God-Game" I hope that is a joke, if not it borders on Blasphemous. Nevermind, read your other Posts! you were kidding! Sorry! I SHOULD have had more faith in you.


----------



## Davidius

etexas said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "God-Game" I hope that is a joke, if not it borders on Blasphemous.
Click to expand...


Read the last 6 posts.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Calvibaptist said:


> And, next time, before I react, I will first ask:



That generally seems to be the safest road to travel when trying to avoid serious blunders on the Puritan Board. I'm still trying to figure out why Bawb is not in the Wikipedia listing of Calvinist ministers and theologians that I posted this morning.


----------



## etexas

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video games? Can you play God-games on it? If not, you shouldn't get it because it would be a waste of time, i.e. not religious.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "God-Game" I hope that is a joke, if not it borders on Blasphemous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the last 6 posts.
Click to expand...

I know read my post 28!


----------



## Davidius

etexas said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "God-Game" I hope that is a joke, if not it borders on Blasphemous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the last 6 posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know read my post 28!
Click to expand...


----------



## tdowns

*Lol*

Gotta Love The Internet.....lol......


----------



## Kevin

I picked one up a couple of weeks ago. My wife kept calling around until one store had some in stock. The one I got was part of a shipment of 12 the store had recieved a few hours before, the one I got was 1 of 2 left.

Everyone says it is a blast to play. I am looking forward to it Christmas morning.


----------



## Dena

Gryph,
I would also suggest just making a list of all the places in town, calling all of them, asking when their new shipments are expected in for such things, asking if you can can be put on a waiting list, and if you call and they have one, asking if they can hold it for you for 10 mins. And then if that fails, keep calling and asking if they have any in. hehe.

also...i was thinking. some of the stores might have a program where if another location has one in, they will send it to another location....maybe?

if all else fails, maybe one of these lovely people on here who have stated they have places in their towns with Wiis could buy it and send it to you (you pay them, of course.)

just some ideas!


----------



## Gryphonette

*Excellent suggestions, Dena....thanks!*

I think I'll try the wait-list idea, for sure. ;^)




Dena said:


> Gryph,
> I would also suggest just making a list of all the places in town, calling all of them, asking when their new shipments are expected in for such things, asking if you can can be put on a waiting list, and if you call and they have one, asking if they can hold it for you for 10 mins. And then if that fails, keep calling and asking if they have any in. hehe.
> 
> also...i was thinking. some of the stores might have a program where if another location has one in, they will send it to another location....maybe?
> 
> if all else fails, maybe one of these lovely people on here who have stated they have places in their towns with Wiis could buy it and send it to you (you pay them, of course.)
> 
> just some ideas!


----------



## etexas

Richard King said:


> eTexas,
> 
> Won't you be busy reading a Kindle so much that you won't be able to...
> Wii ?


Hi Richard! Still getting the Kindle! My wife found out I wanted it and I said:"Cool!" Anyway I do most of my reading at night, always have, so that will not interfere with my "Kindle Time" Like I say, the Wii is the only console that women have seemed to really like, the Nintendo guys did a great job in making a user friendly console!


----------



## DMcFadden

Gryphonette said:


> This PB folk would love one but hasn't been able to find one to buy. Nintendo vastly underestimated the demand for them and hasn't been able to get production ramped up in time to get 'em in the stores - or online - in time for Christmas.
> 
> Mind, if you're willing to pay a whole lot more than the sticker price you can get one off eBay.
> 
> But I'm not, being the cheapskate I am. ;^)



Hey, Lady! C'mon over here. Whata you need? I got iPods, Rolexes, and Wii games right over here in the trunk of my car, cheap. Really! Just don't tell anybody where you got 'em, OK?


----------



## Gryphonette

*Let me guess....they fell off the back of a truck, right?*



DMcFadden said:


> Gryphonette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This PB folk would love one but hasn't been able to find one to buy. Nintendo vastly underestimated the demand for them and hasn't been able to get production ramped up in time to get 'em in the stores - or online - in time for Christmas.
> 
> Mind, if you're willing to pay a whole lot more than the sticker price you can get one off eBay.
> 
> But I'm not, being the cheapskate I am. ;^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Lady! C'mon over here. Whata you need? I got iPods, Rolexes, and Wii games right over here in the trunk of my car, cheap. Really! Just don't tell anybody where you got 'em, OK?
Click to expand...


----------



## historyb

I saw a Wii being used on little people, big world. Looks fun but I would be worried I would do the same as the Southwest commercial, Baseball is my favorite.


----------



## Calvibaptist

DMcFadden said:


> Gryphonette said:
> 
> 
> 
> This PB folk would love one but hasn't been able to find one to buy. Nintendo vastly underestimated the demand for them and hasn't been able to get production ramped up in time to get 'em in the stores - or online - in time for Christmas.
> 
> Mind, if you're willing to pay a whole lot more than the sticker price you can get one off eBay.
> 
> But I'm not, being the cheapskate I am. ;^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Lady! C'mon over here. Whata you need? I got iPods, Rolexes, and Wii games right over here in the trunk of my car, cheap. Really! Just don't tell anybody where you got 'em, OK?
Click to expand...


Reminds me of the "Home-Boy Shopping Network" from In Living Color a few years back.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Just got our Wii - bowling now! Weee!


----------



## etexas

panta dokimazete said:


> Just got our Wii - bowling now! Weee!


I am pretty much decided that is what I want, it has been a while since I had a console game!


----------



## panta dokimazete

It is the only video game I considered for our household - I like the movement factor.


----------

